# new van + rest of Dunbar Painting vehicles



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally got a van after much talk.

Also as you can see my logos and vehicle colours don't match perfectly. This is an evolution of design and after lots of thought regarding this: I realized my company is just not big enough to make a difference if I have all my vehicles Identical!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks Awesome Colby, Nice simple logo, looks very elegant. Nice clean vehicles aswell. That says a lot.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet looking van and lettering. Congrats!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Very nice, Cody. Clean and professional. You're right about not worrying if all vehicles are the same. As time gone on my vehicles have started looking the same but for the last 11 years, I have had a mismatch of design evolutions.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I really like the logo, it's like an updated classic logo from the '50s.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

That van and truck look great!!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That looks really sharp! Congrats!


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking rides van looks great


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Coby,

The van looks GREAT !



Now you GOTTA make them all look the same :thumbup:


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Great job...I'm a little jealous. Im rockin a 2000 e150 and a rusty 2002 f150. Damn Salt.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

daArch said:


> Coby,
> 
> The van looks GREAT !
> 
> ...



Bill. I agree. If you recall I made many posts asking about the importance of same coloured vehicles, and other kinds of continuity. Problem was my first work vehicle: the tacoma, is clearly black. I didn't realize my business would be so successful I could expand, and so I didn't really think much of the issues in finding other black vehicles. That truck is actually the 2nd generation of my logo. Then this last year I got the Camry to use as a estimate/wife driving machine. Originally I had not planned to put logos on the camry, which is why I got grey. Then I realized I was wasting advertising potential like a dufus, and got it done; but, in order for it to look decent I had to frame the logo as seen. Then finally, I just got the van. With such a big canvas, and so many options compared to what I had done so far, I had the woman who designed my logo design the van vinyl. This was what she came up with. It uses all of my branding's colour via her pantone chart: the specific green, tan, black, and white. So... if I ever get the truck re logo'd for continuity I will try and do what I did with the Van except invert the black and white.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great, congrats on your success


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Coby,

Looking great, congratulations on your progress!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks. Stress full expanding, but doing it as safely as possible!


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice logo. Now I need to get of the fence and letter my fleet. Its amazing how fast business takes off


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

aklian said:


> The only thing which i dont like in the advertising materials is that they turned a decent vehicle into a billboard which visit different locations of the city so that the company get promotion. sorry to say but i am sharing only my feelings.


Isn't that the idea of signage ?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

They look great.Wish my truck looked that good.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yessir spiffy!~


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Van looks great!


----------

